# Celebrate your big and little wins, pt2



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi all!


just wanted to make pt2 of my journal.

(Pt1 was about riding my TB for the first time in months after hoof and health issues)



for the past week I’ve been working with my TB on riding.
it’s been kinda difficult but over all he’s been super calm and and willing, and he’s showed me that he’s ready.

today I finally rode him around the ring with a bitless bridle and bareback pad, (I’ve been working him on the ground with getting use to the bridle again, so I’m not riding him in the bridle _yet, but hopefully soon..) _
which is a HUGE accomplishment on his end.
He was super eager to go over the trot poles I had set up, which was surprising.

He seemed a little hesitant some of the time, probably feeling my nervousness.

He got a little impatient with standing, and he really wanted to go about halfway through the ride.

asked him to slow down and he got a little upset so I talked to him and he calmed down a bit.
I asked for a walk and he tried to go into a trot, I’m not sure why he got a little upset since we were calmly walking around.

(Maybe he really just wanted a treat?)
If he knows treats are involved, he will do anything to please you, but, I don’t do bribing and he _only _gets a treat once I’ve dismounted or after a couple times around the arena slowly and calmly.

So I’m not sure if he was excited or he really wanted me off his back.
_(im still working on building his topline, so maybe it could have been discomfort?) _



The next couple days are going to be in the 70°s so I finally get some time to work him everyday.
I’m excited to see how he progresses, and hopefully he doesn’t have anymore upsets.


----------



## frankie_lover (9 mo ago)

awesome!


----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

You said he was in a bareback pad, so although his topline isn't the best, I doubt he was suffering too much discomfort in that area when you rode him. 
Sounds like you're taking things nice and slow with him, which is really great. Keep at it! Look forward to hearing how the next few days of work with him go.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Small goals are awesome! Keep it up. I like to do short sessions when my horse isn't fit, and I'll throw in a lot of variety if he seems bored (I know when he's bored because he'll act like every step is soooooo hard - just like a toddler dragging his feet to do something he doesn't want to do, lol). Usually when I mix it up, his interest perks up again


----------

